

[paper] Securing Bitcoin Wallets via Threshold Signatures - deepblueocean
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~stevenag/bitcoin_threshold_signatures.pdf

======
officialjunk
I enjoy seeing academic pursuits of bitcoin :)

